

Ask HN: Is this the first time Google has run ads in Chrome Browser? - donohoe

Today I started noticing this when I opened up a new Tab in Google Chrome:<p>http://i.imgur.com/LotyD.png<p>There is an ad for their Chrome Notebooks. I don't mind the Chrome Notebook, and I certainly don't mind Google placing ads in their services like Gmail, Search and so on.<p>However I find it a little different when they place ads within the context of application specific pages.<p>They built the browser, I got it for free. I understand that. However I find this very unnerving, distasteful, and down-right cheap.<p>Is this common and I've only just noticed it?<p>(Seeing it on Chrome 5.0.874.120 and 5.0.874.121 on OSX, but not 17.0.945.0 canary and 17.0.946.0 canary)
======
dchest
This violates Google's own Software Principles:
[http://www.google.com/about/corporate/company/software_princ...](http://www.google.com/about/corporate/company/software_principles.html)

"""

Upfront disclosure

When an application is installed or enabled, it should inform you of its
principal and significant functions. And if the application makes money by
showing you advertising, it should clearly and conspicuously explain this.
This information should be presented in a way that a typical user will see and
understand – not buried in small print that requires you to scroll. For
example, if the application is paid for by serving pop-up ads or sending your
personal data to a third party, that should be made clear to you.

"""

~~~
chc
I'm not so sure. I mean, you could read it that way if you were determined to
do so, but I don't think that's the only reasonable way to read it. This isn't
an application making money by showing us advertising — it's Google announcing
their new Chromebooks to Chrome fans. That is, it's just a note about
something new with Chrome. This doesn't look like the start of in-browser ads
as a major monetization strategy for Chrome.

------
cd34
The first Chromebook was advertised the same way in the Canary builds. The one
that shipped to my zip code did not end up at my house. :)

The ad doesn't show up during apps - at least not that I ever saw, but, only
on the app selection page or bookmark page.

It has been used very sparingly and I'm not sure I've seen it more than a
handful of times since switching to Canary as my primary browser ages ago.

------
rufibarbatus
I'm using version 15.0.874.121 on Windows (the "up to date" version as of two
minutes ago), it doesn't show anything.

So to add insult to injury, is it possible that this ad is somehow contextual
or targeted?

~~~
klimontovich
Yes, it seems to be targeted. We don't see it from Russia

------
fbuilesv
I might be totally lying here but I think I remember seeing something like
that promoting Angry Birds for Chrome. My memory's not great so it might've
been somewhere else.

------
grah4
I remember a similar styled ad notification about a year ago for the cr-48
test in chrome & chromium dev channels.

